# Sleeping spot



## Blackstar00 (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't have much decorations in my tank right now and I noticed that my betta would always either sleep on top or under the filter so I started looking for something to put in my tank so that he would have a better sleeping spot. I went to the kitchen and saw some cabbege out on the counter so I took a whole leaf, washed it and put it in my tank. Before putting it in I did try to do some research on whether it was safe or not but I didn't really find anything and decided to just put it in and see what happened. My betta loved it and loves to swim and chill under it and has started to sleep on it too. The leaf looks healthy and has even started to root and it doesn't color the water or anything. 

Has anyone else ever tried this before with a cabbage or lettuce leaf and does anyone know if the leaf has some negative effect on the water or anything like that? 
I'm planing on getting him a floating log so he can hide in there and sleep but for now and if it is safe I would like to keep using the leaf because it adds to my tank.
Oh yeah, I also received my IAL today and added one in his tank and half on my female's tank since her's is smaller. They seem to really like them, too bad the IAL don't float for too long.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The leave will eventually rot and that can cause foul water. Instead, try an Indian Almond Leaf, dried Oak leaves, or get some nice big silk plants to place in there for him to lay on. Sounds like you may not have too much decor in his tank? Can we get a picture of how it looks?


----------



## Blackstar00 (Apr 21, 2015)

No I don't. I've been wanting to add live plants but haven't had the money to order them but I might just go to a lps and buy plants from there. I did add an indian almond leaf and the cabbage leaf is still looking very green and healthy. I noticed that lettuce gets yellow faster so I don't use lettuce. The first cabbage leaf stayed healthy and grew long roots but I took it out and added a fresh one just two days ago. Other than the IAL, the cabbage leaf and the rocks then I have nothing else in there. I will add a pic soon because since I've never used Indian Almond leaves before I have no idea if my water is too dark now. I added one large leaf to my 25gl tank. And yes, I have one betta in there by himself. Lucky him. :-D


----------



## Blackstar00 (Apr 21, 2015)

I want to buy him this









And this floating log


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

I add half an IAL a week with my water change, and it is my bettas fave chilling spot. They also help a bettas immune system, so I'd definitely recommend over a cabbage leaf. You could also try floating some easy-to-keep stem plants in there for him. They make fun hammocks/jungle gyms 

That top ornament, if the eyes are holes, I'd consider avoiding... My Betta would definitely try to get himself wedged in those


----------



## Blackstar00 (Apr 21, 2015)

dannifluff said:


> I add half an IAL a week with my water change, and it is my bettas fave chilling spot. They also help a bettas immune system, so I'd definitely recommend over a cabbage leaf. You could also try floating some easy-to-keep stem plants in there for him. They make fun hammocks/jungle gyms
> 
> That top ornament, if the eyes are holes, I'd consider avoiding... My Betta would definitely try to get himself wedged in those


Yeah they are holes but I saw a picture of one of those in someone else's tank witj a betta and a betta was coming out of one eye. It looked plenty big for a betta to get in and out with ease and without getting scratched up or getting torn fins. I will try to look for it and post it if I find it.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, that ornament is fine if you don't have a Giant Betta lol.

It's good to have a nice dark tank, that also helps to keep your Betta nice and calm and healthy! It can never be **too** dark!

If you want to, you can just shove a bunch of silk plants in there for now until you can get your live plants ready. Just something to keep him entertained and happy so he's not stressed about getting eaten! Of course our fish don't know there aren't any predators around, its just their instincts!


----------



## Blackstar00 (Apr 21, 2015)

So, the water came out a lot more clearer than it really is but atleast now I know that it's not bad for it to be so dark. I placed the IAL on top of the cabbage leaf so that it would stay floating and it created this little cave like place for my betta. You can't tell in the pic but the cabbage is in the shape of a half bowl so he can go in and out as he pleases and doesn't feel trapped.
Aside from the IAL and the Cabagge leaf I have a piece of bubble wrap in there too.


----------

